# How do I mute the ping sound on Android?



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

On Android, the app seems to be overriding my volume so that the ping sound is always max. Even though I have the device on silent and all the volumes set to zero. This is *extremely* annoying, especially since I don't even need the ping sound in the first place. How do I mute it? There has to be some tweak that prevents apps from overriding the volume settings.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you try setting the Notifications volume to zero?


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Did you try setting the Notifications volume to zero?


Yes. I've set every volume to zero, but the app kicks that one up to max before every ping. So I guess I need some way to lock it.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally found something to fix Uber's ******ed volume hijacking:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hourdb.volumelocker

Locks the volume (set it to instant lock) so that scummy developers like Uber can't change it.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

werty said:


> Finally found something to fix Uber's ******ed volume hijacking:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hourdb.volumelocker
> 
> Locks the volume (set it to instant lock) so that scummy developers like Uber can't change it.


Great tip
How exactly should we set it? 
There are so many settings, I think I need help.

Basically I'd like the opt-in to mute or just set to vibrate at will, but other times have it ring.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## jwarnes71 (Dec 6, 2015)

Well that didnt work. Anyone else?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

On my android, it ignores whatever general volume setting on the phone. But it obeys the volume setting in the Partner App "settings" section. I don't mute it because on occasion I'll close my eyes and nap a bit betw calls on a slow night.


----------



## Kru (Feb 4, 2016)

guys, 
you can do this to mute or minimize the uber volume from the uber app it self:
when logged in uber app go to account > settings> and there you can find volume bar which you can drag to make it low or high or turn it all the way down.

the only bad part I think is it doesnt remember once you log out of the app. when you log in again do the above again to change.

Thanks


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seems to be tied into alarm volume on my android


----------

